# Effects of vaping a full month vs a pack a day for 30 days



## yobbo (4/10/18)

So I found this video on the YouTube, which I found pretty interesting.

Effects of smoking a pack a day



Effects of vaping for a month



All credit goes to original YouTube poster.


----------

